# My Journal (very original i know)



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi,

Ive decided to do a journal and try to look the best i can. Ill prob be posting daily, mainly as a personal record alongside my spreadsheet.

*
Previous situation;*

Done a test only cycle in 2011. did a TTM cycle with a test base in 2012.

Previous PB`s. Dead;220kg Squat 170kg Bench 150kg Row 140kg for reps.

anyway that was at approx 100kg, came off my last cycle attempted another but after 2 jabs was poorly so i stopped and attempted to cut my weight, got down to approx 82kg (90kg shown in avi).

Been off for 21 months, been training for the last couple months occasionally. Was also shut down v harsh due to stupid doses etc. and completely tore my MPF Ligament still not recovered may need surgery.

*
Current situation;*

92kg ( will get exact number tomorrow) (pretty high bf%)

Bench - 1rm 110kg

Squat - 5*5 of 60kg easy

dead - 170kg 120kg 5*5

pullups - 8

Cant remember any others. At this point id add, my libido is sky high before starting, all my bloods came back fine and test levels at 18nmol/l

*
Goals - *

I`m not going for strength most training will be 20 rep range with every other week dropping to a minimum of 10. Ideally i want to drop bodyfat and add some size. Hopefully once the bloat comes off as long as i look good im happy. after pct if i weigh 80-85kg and abs are coming through ill be happy.

All in all im just putting in everything i have with good diet and see what the outcome is. Never trained or dieted hard like this before. Even left my job to give it my all.

since my last cycle ive been scared off by shutdown so im running this at a lower dose just to ensure i can still handle and recover well.

*Gear -*

week 1-6; 40mg dbol, 1.5ml test prop eod (approx 525mg/ week)

most probably will be running adex with it

500iu hcg e3d

never done dbol before so this may be interesting.

PCT;

week 1-4 ; nolva clomid; 40/20/20/20 100/50/50/50

Hcg (dose dependant upon how i feel)

Currently all the gear i have is triumph labs.

*Diet -*

the only foods in my diet are; brocolli, chicken, tuna, salmon, quorn, eggs peanut butter, oils, brown rice and sweet potato, and whey shakes.

minimum 2-300g protien (will make more detailed tomorrow, im shattered).

5l+ water, minimum salt, no starch or sugars as im trying to limit bloat. iwont be using any flavourings etc

I will get up pics of both myself and the gear if anyones interested.

Also if anyone notices anything off with the cycle just say so, ive just thought it off my head now.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

day 1- 20mg dbol

just had it at 6pm preworkout, will be pinning tomorrow.

Diet today.

8am- 40g whey

9.30am- 3 spoons peanut butter

(missed meal, hospital appt)

14.00 - quorn and brown rice and some coconut oil. 4 fillets

17.30 - 20mg dbol, 40g whey with some almond oil, 20g pb. sugar free energy drink.

19.00 - post workout, 40g whey.

21.00 - 30g whey

22.00 - 150g chicken, a cup and a half of brocollli.

felt hyper as after the first dbol (pump was insane, just did arms) maybe a placebo. diet today has been **** poor, i wil be wieghing and timing portions from now on. absolutely shattered today had an hour sleep last night. morning cardio tommorrow, and ill shave a patch off me quad so i can jab.

will update tomorrow.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

11.30 - 45 min cardio 330kcal

12.30 - 2 scoop high protein pb, 25g whey. 20mg dbol

Feeling tired as fck, gonna have a meal now then jab up

1.30 - 4 Quorn fillets with brown rice

Had another 20mg dbol at 1700 and an energy drink sugar free but tapatalk is being a bitch and not letting me put this in the right place

Just pinned the prop, gotta say did feel a bit nervous beforehand, smoothest injection I've ever had, not sure if this is a good or bad thing. Didn't feel anything at all, did legs the other day so sore anyway, deads tonight, lets see if there's any notable pip.

Shot 1.4ml prop, just massaging site now. Left quad

As promised pics of gear attached. I'll take some of myself tonight.

15.00. 4 spoon high protein pb.

17.00 brown rice 3 eggs










Blood pressure def gone up, feeling headaches/ slight dizziness

Post workout.

1900 - 40g whey

20.00 chicken and brown rice.

Did deads 130kg 5*5 and some assistance work 00.00 40g whey.

Can feel a bit of pip but very site specific like a 1inch radius of pinning point

Finished on 28 glasses of water inc all liquid


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 3.

Pips not any worse. Been training 6 days straight along with cardio every other morning and I'm feeling it on my bad knee, so day off today then shoulders tomorrow.

10.00 - 30g whey 1 scoop high prot pb

12.30 - 5 egg white with a bit of evoo

13.00 - 20g whey ( normally using nutrisport old formula, but this was banana and rhubarb from @BespokeSupps very nice indeed cant wait to try the other samples might have em all today, thanks for the samples). Also took my 20mg dbol.

Got a wedding to go to later today but I might **** it off as I ddi the one last night cos I cannot eat owt, and don't wanna eat flavoured chicken or kebabs or owt ( well I prob would but diets staying 10000% clean this time round)

14.40 - 20g whey, raspberry Bakewell.

15.50 - 20g whey (sticky toffee pudding). 2spoons pb.

16.50 - 20g whey rhubarb and custard

17.40 - 2 scoop high protein pb. 20mg dbol.

Weighed myself using new accurate scales. 93kg clothed with me shorts and jumper. So ill keep that as the starting point, or will strip and do one after. Kinda hungry but might limit carbs on resting days and also time carbs pre and post workout on other days

18.30 - beasted 250g brown rice with 500g chicken. Was cooking starving man.

Cant wait to get in gym tomorrow, been a pointless day.

01.20 - 20g whey.

Also had a couple diet cokes earlier as I was out ????.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 4.

Bit of a wierd start.

09.20 - oqts and whey, 1.5 sugar free anergy drinks. 20mg dbol

10.00 - shoulders, bit of a shir workout

11.30 - 40g whey

12.30 - 250g cottage cheese

13.30 - 250g cott cheese with pineapple

14.30 - jabbed 1.5ml prop, right quad, pretty smooth.

Suspecting slight nut atrophy, hcg tonight I guess.

1500 - 40g whey 20mg dbol, 1 scoop high protein pb

1730 - 20g whey

1800 - steady state cardio 125 bpm 300kcal on cross trainer 35mins

2020 - 5quorn fillets 2 sweet potato


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 5

1100 - 4 Quorn fillets brown rice 20mg dbol

13.00 - 30g whey

15.00 30g whey

1730 - most of a tin of tuna with brown rice, too bland to finish. 20mg dbol

1840 - 25g whey, 2 sugar free energy drinks

Gym. Back, session longer than expected due to **** ups, prob did 20 sets of rows, first 5 on 70kg for 10reps, then dumbells etc, pullsowns, could only do 8 pullups again ????.

Gears def kicking in, had some back pumps on dbell rows. Did a bit of biceps but ****ed off.

****ing **** day today, few people have ****ed me off, maybe estrogen is high and I'm being a bitch, think I'm getting a tad bit of bloat as I'm looking a tad bit bigger pumped, maybe a tad bit more strength (possibly).

Need to smash some hcg in def a bit of nut shrinkage, thinking wether I should add in adex e3d or wait for gyno symptoms. Lets see, def getting annoyed a bit more with people (potentially called for though).

Have had around 5litres every day, struggling to go over that, also will get in some taurine for the pumps.

Cant be ****d eating or updating this so ill be having

23.00 3egg whites, bit of milk and 40g whey.

Might just do a detailed diet on my spreadsheet from now on and write my journal on a word document. Then update this every few days instead, no ****ers interested anyway.

23.00 - 500iu hcg

Just finished loading up all the pins, using sterile water, smashed them in the freezer, they're loaded at 230-260iu each, ill be smashing them in every other day with my test, had 500iu today in hope of regaining the slight nut loss, another 250iu tomorrow then eod after that. Hopefully this wont flare up any gyno, but I think adex is inevitable as I will be upping prop to 100mg ed, shame I didn't have more slin oins I could have dosed hcg ed aswell, I might get some more hch and do that.

Also adding in 1000iu vit d everyday to ensure hhcg works

Had 2000iu hcg and 3eggs 1 white with 30g whey and one milk.

02.00- hands feeling pins and needles/numbness im guessing hcg related. Also nips are puffy as **** so adex taken at 0.5mg triumph labs


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Also I feel the dbol has made me totally lose any sense of humour I had, I cant be bothered talking to people, just wanna workout, get my meals in and be left alone. Not just today, from about day 2 on. Maybe I'm just serious about getting it done, gotta admit, eating is a bit of a chore (never thought id say that)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ragingagain said:


> Also I feel the dbol has made me totally lose any sense of humour I had, I cant be bothered talking to people, just wanna workout, get my meals in and be left alone. Not just today, from about day 2 on. Maybe I'm just serious about getting it done, gotta admit, eating is a bit of a chore (never thought id say that)


Haha. That's called focus mate.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Take your adex e3d regardless of gyno symptoms fella, prevention is better than cure, and easier I might add, will also help keep the bloat down and your oestrogen


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha. That's called focus mate.


haha i guess so, not been so serious about trainig before. just need to go buy chicken as i cant be doig with all these shakes hahah


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

day 6

woke up feeling a bit rough today. balls seemed to have increased slightly in size which was a nice surprise. back is absolutely ruied from last night, think i might not put start pics up until i either look half decent or at the end. ill update on the computer as the spacing on tapatalk is ridiculous.

12.00 - 40g whey

14.00 - 4 quorn fillets, 2 seet potato...yukk. 20mg dbol, almost forgot

16.00 - 1.6ml prop right shoulder.

that was my first delt jab, blood came out after. never using orange pins again, so mush harder to press, needle was all over the place and slight ache immediately afterward. maybe too much oil for the muscle i dunno, ill lok it up now. more stuff keeps popping up, think gyms gonna have to be a late one or maybe miss the day.

18.30 - 3 scoops high protein pb, 45g whey

def cant make it to the gym until 830.... at the least, as long as i can make it that would be great

ok, family problems so **** day, o gym, not much food either, almost forgot to take my dbol.

19.30 - 30g whey

21.30 - 30g whey. 20mg dbol

23.00 - jabbed another 250iu hcg (think im gonna do 23.00 every day, as a set time must be better to tricking the body)

00.00 - ill go and have3 egg whites, 30g whey and a bit of milk.

think overall ill just about finish on 4 litres of water maybe a tad more :/

oh well, tomorrows another day. should be better. on the downside ive spent 330£ over the last day and a half on whey and other ****. being jobless, that leaves me with about 400£ on me overdraft.

better get on and find dem dere graduate jobs lol. aaand buy some chicken tomorrow, got no chicken hence not eating today.

im happy im training the hardest i ever have and my diet is clean if not consistent, and im consuming something every few hours.... couldnt be going much better. everythings ****ing aching and im already seeing gains looking at my starting pic and todays pic, tho physically i didnt notice till i saw the pics.  . still to notice strength/ major physical changes.... then i remind myself its only been 6 days lol


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 7

11.00 - 30g whey, had to dash as usual.

12.00 - 20mg dbol

13.00 - 5quorn fillets (30g protein) with 2-300g brown rice.

15.00 - 100g high protein pb, so 40g prot, 40g fat 15g carb.

Was too full/didnt have time for another meal pre workout

17.30 - 40g whey with a fair bit of oats, 20mg dbol, 2 sugar free energy drinks.

Gym- chest. Incline bar 60/80/100 10/8/3. Then 4 sets of 10 on 60, was a bit of a struggle, bit of a rest pause on last 2. Then 3*5 of 60 close grip flat and dumbells along with tricep work.

Gym partner seems to be tiring before me the last couple sessions so im doing a bit more than him. He's way heavier and a bit stronger than me, the gap is closing, I recon next week ill surpass him. Did feel stronger than normal today but not sure if strength has change as I've not done incline bar for a while.

20.00 - 30g whey

20.30 - 300g boiled chicken with brown rice, cant even get through it im still at it.

Have a bit of a cold coming on, hopefully it ****s off.

Never managed to finish it all.

22.00 - 40g whey

00.00 - 40g whey ( I think)

01.00- 2 eggs 40g whey

Since after gym I just felt ruined exhausted and a cold coming on. I think its test flu, if it is im ****ed, cant be having a **** week in a short cycle. Last I remember test flu is caused due to a spike In estrogen so

02.00 - I feel it really coming on, had 5000iu vit d, 3g vit c, 0.5mg t adex I think that hcg shot last night and the timing if the 3rd jab and previous hcg dose are all contributing to higher est, right nip did feel a tad itch for a second, chest feeels a bit watery and the puffy nipples and fact that I can feel some glandular tissue indicated I need adex. Lets see how I am tomorrow

Also, noticed the last two days, erections, especially today are semis at best #gay


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 8

10.00- 40g whey. 20mg dbol

12.00 - 4quorn and brown rice.

14.00 - 20g whey

15.30 - 1.6ml triumph prop left delt. Again used the orange pins, injects waaayyy too slow needle was all over the place kept moving in and out, im not too flexible, 100% blues next time. Immediate dull ache in the delt straight after but of oil cane out and a bit of blood.

16.15 - protein dough... 50g whey, 50g oats 40g pb

Missed gym due to visitors. Pips fairly bad purely cos the ****ing needle moved in and out by an inch a couple times.

Had around another 80g whey along with pb and oats, almost forgot my second dbol had it at 21.00. Not a fan of shoulder jabbing me, ****ing wrecks.

23.00 - 35g whey. 250iu hcg and had another t adex 0.5mg. Nips are puffy a bit still and I fear hcg makes it worse so ill have it today again then eod after this, the cold/test flu seems to be on the verge not sure if its going or coming, adex last night def made it better.

Getting ****ed off just having whey need some decent tasting chicken man. On the plus side no flavorings means I've gained very little bloat so that's good


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 9

Cant remember times exactly. Flu symptoms almost gone, not feeling exhausted an puffy nips reduced so this is good, as yday they were slightly tender to touch.

12.00 - 40g whey. 20mg whey

14.00 - 60g pb, too sugary for my liking. Got some mp almond butter so that should add calories.

15.00 70% of a salmon fillet, with some brocolli

16.00 - 40g whey, 50g oats. Had no rice to have a proper meal

17.10 - 30g whey, 2 sugar free energy drinks and 20mg dbol.

Deads, 5*5 of 140kg, last couple sets had a couple seconds rest pause last 2-3reps quite difficult.

19.30 - 40g whey

20.15 - 2 salmon fillets approx 150g brown rice and brocolli, that was a struggle.

Really need to get more cals in, felt strong today though but knees limiting my deads ????.

Literally soooooo exhausted, really need to have more carbs and a bit more fat, also left delt is extremely tender from **** jabbing technique, will never be doing orange pins again, ever, hope its not sore for shoulder day (Monday).

00.27 - 40g whey, 2 eggs maybe 600ml milk. 2g vitc and 3000iu vit d.

Just now nips feel puffy again. Might just have to switch to 0.5mg ed, lets see how it goes, libido was fairly high today. Knees hurting a tad bit so I either need to strengthen the teardrop muscle or not go heavier for a couple weeks, not really done proper dead/legs in 2.5years so might give it time, last thing I need is an injury, I think by next week I should be getting pure strength, just need to see size gains now, also will weigh tomorrow then do morning weighings from now on.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 10

13.00 40g whey, 50g oats 20mg dbol. 1 sugar free energy drink

Gym, biceps. Training partners workout, was pretty ****, im not feeling the intensity, prob explains why his arms are ****.

15.00 - 40g whey

16.00 - jabbed 170mg prop (tv2 t.7), right glute, slight dull ache, took plenty of time to do the jab, pretty smooth ????

17.30 - 30g whey.

18.30 - 1salmon fillet brown rice brocolli and 20mg dbol

Feel really good today, def feel I've dropped some fat. Weighing at 93.5kg ish, wearing a shirt not jumper, think I need to weigh mornings unclothed every Sunday morning from now on, not sure how to feel about the weight gain, tbh this is the most I've ever ate on cycle (clean), im guessing not having salt etc has kept the bloat off. Hopefully big gains in strength next week, im gonna go off pics as I do have a fair bit of fat to drop.

20.20- 30gwhey 40g oats 25g pb

22.10- another home made bar approx 30g whey 40g oats 25g pb. Feel stuffed


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

'In'

Best of luck, even though you did neg me that one time haha.

I like how youve gone about the diet amd kept it so simple with only using limited foods, will you not tire of this?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> 'In'
> 
> Best of luck, even though you did neg me that one time haha.
> 
> I like how youve gone about the diet amd kept it so simple with only using limited foods, will you not tire of this?


Haha thanks mate. Totally forgot about the neg lol.

Tbh mate im a nightmare with diets never stuck to one, this is the longest I've managed to keep it clean. With regards to tiring, yes im already fed up of the blandness, but im gonna have to ride it out, I've had waaaay more than my fair share of tasty food. I'm struggling to eat, as you may have noticed the majority im having is shakes.

Looking better already, I don't look too good though but will get pics up soon enough.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok 10 day review

diet;

been 100% clean, water has been 5l+, no salt/flavours. approx average 3000cal/day 240g protein (150g from whey), 160g carbs and 45g fat.... on average from the spreadsheet. now im having whey too much whey ;D. so need to sort that out and have minimum 2-3 proper meals daily

Training;

strength is going up, im training hard and aching, but missed a couple days due to people poppping up, also ive let my trainning buddy ruin a few sessions, hes being a bitch and thinks hes good, but the reality is hes so fat im getting bored as i can hack a lot more intentity, my way or the highway, every workout needs to be 100%. though the workouts are getting done, i like to feel an insane burn/pump and also i know how i grow so pointless allowing intervention.

Gear;

clearly between day 5-9 estrogen problems etc and body adapting to the dose, but seems to be under control now, erections were hard again today, which indicates estro went high, adex has controlled it.

averaged out to 116mg of anabolics so to speak per day. i have approx 40 10mg anavars so ill chcuk them in. pumps almost started coming on but theyre gone, no idea why, my diet and water intake cant be that good?? also ill be addig in proviron

Physique/mass;

Ive def lost body fat, im feeling geerally stronger and feel an increase in muscle mass. weight on the scales hasnot changed massively at all, only 0.5kg up

Overall;

next week if i dont gain at least 3kg or have big changes in strength, somethings changing. food needs to be solid meals. i feel my cal intake is ok, normally i never exceed 2000cal when on juice an i gain fine, so thats not an issue. ill use bench press to gauge my gains, if i can get 120kg+ press ill be happy as thats the least i expect from previous experience and dbols supposed to be a big strength drug, i understand it takes a few days to build up so chest day should be day13 which is enough.

also i need more fasted cardio sessions, this week was a mess up and my knee was rough as the previous week before this log i trained a lot.

anyway, so far so good, hopefully the bigger gains begin now that the acclimatising period is over


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

day 11

13.00 - 35g whey 35g oats. 20mg dbol

13.30 - 10mg var, 20g whey. off to gym to do some legs, even though lower backs stiff as fk

Did legs, mainly close stance, fairly light 10 reps 200kg leg press just about half . Did lighter at 10 full then 10 top range, some hack squats. Bit of calfs again light.

19.00 - 40g oats with 40g whey, realt need a ****ing meal but its Eid so the house is just full of nice food and no one can be ****ed making ny brown rice

20mg dbol, 25mg proviron 2g vitc 2000iu vit d.

Will be adding in proviron ed from now on. Had very low water intake today so need to get on that asap.

Might get a few drinks tonight but might avoid it to minimise risk of going off gear

20.30- 4quorn fillets with brown rice a fair bit

Had 1 shot of some coco rum an it burned my insides which was odd as ****, then made me hungry as hell. No drink until im in shape, tbh I just left it I cba

22.30- tin of tuna and brown rice a lot. Borky as **** borderline tears, had to get mouthfulls and wash it down with water in the end.

01.30 40g whey nutrisport


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 12.

Bit of a waste of a day, was out all day so diet was **** and didn't have much water, I feel water is retained when I don't drink enough, mainly from the fact my bad knee feels really tight afterward as is now.

Approx times.

11am- 40g whey 50g oats 20mg dbol

13.00 - 40g whey 50g oats

14.00 - 1 cottage cheese

18.30 - 40g whey 50g oats. 20mg dbol 10mg var 25mg prov

Didn't have a shake pw as it was my mates whey so cheeky.

Gym- chest, 120 bench pretty much failed. 100% need to start on my own, training partner ruined it again didn't let me do warm up sets, also I feel I failed more due to form than strength, ruined my whole workout, guy thinks he's pushing me by telling me to tear out reps with bad form on stupid excercises. I think I train best alone, always have. f**got. Gutted I couldn't do 120, should be happening by now, not sure what's wrong, and the fact dbol should be giving strength ????.

21.00 - 40g whey

21.30 - cottage cheese with pineapple

Locked out the house ffs.

01.30 - 40g whey 3 eggs 300ml milk.

250iu hch, 0.5mg adex and 170mg test prop

Normally always jab gear at 3pm and hcg at 23.00pm.... So a bit ****ed off about that, all cos I was "helping" a mate out ????, never again. Shot in left glute.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 13

Getting to the stage of "same old, same old" don't know how competition guys do it lol, anyway;

12.30 - 40g whey 50g oats. 10mg dbol, 25mg proviron

13.00 - 5 Quorn fillets, 150g brown rice

15.00 - 1 spoon almond butter, 20g whey

1600 - 20g whey, 1 energy drink. 20mg dbol 10mg var

Gym, back. Thought id keep it simple, wanna get back thick.

A few warm ups, 100kg row off the floor 5*5 used a belt on the last 3 sets. Then dropped to 70kg and did 10 sets of 10, kept pretty low almost paralell but set 7&8 were high, last 2 were strict off floor. Then did 4 supersets for biceps with 10kg dumbells and a big bar with 5kg on each side. Burned like a bitch, did a few pullsowns but left it as I feel enoughs been done, good workout. Oh also had lower back pumps after 10th set of rows, will use taurine from now on.

1800- 40g whey 50g oats

1900- cottage cheese.

Only had a couple litres of water or so, def doing 5 before bed today anough is enough.

21.20 - 4quorn fillets, 150g brown rice. For some reason I felt hungry but at the same time im full.... Oh cooked in 2tbsp coconut oil...as was the earlier portion I always add oil as there's not much fat in the diet atm

ok ive def had more than 5 litres now.

23.30 - 2 eggs, milk 40g nutrisport whey.

been thinking about this, im geting a bit carried away wih doing weights all the time, 10000% need to add in cardio, long sessions of fasted cardio, might even start 2 weeks of clen tomorrow then cycle it with eca


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 14

12.00 40g whey, 50g oats maybe more oats. 20mg dbol 25mg proviron

14.00- 20g whey

15.00 - 40g whey 50g oats, 20mg dbol, 10mg var, 2 sugar free energy drinks

Gym, legs, sessions never exceed 1hr. 60kg close stance (knee rehab) squats, 5 sets of 10 reps, really low and pause, slow. Lower back pumps, def need to keep taurong in the car, then log presses, hamsting curls calf raise variations. Good session all in all, decent pump on legs, first time in a couple years.

17.00- 40g whey 50g oats

Jabbed 200mg propap left quad, smooth as, tad sting going in

18.00- 40g whey (just trying a new flavour)

20.00 - 250g brown rice, a cod fillet and salmon fillet in evoo. 45g protein in the fish

00.30- 40g whey

Went watching equaliser, amazing movie would highly recommend.

Also just jabbed 250iu hcg and had my 0.5mg adex, eod seems uncalled for now maybe e3d may be better, but cos im going hcg eod im not sure if it will flare anything up ????. Oh also just had a diet coke ????

02.00 - 40g nutrisport, 300ml milk, 1 egg


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 15

1100 - 40g whey 50 oats. Need to start weighing portions soon as oats are just guess work atm. 20mg dbol 25mg proviron

13.00 - 30g whey.

Weighing approx 95kg now, had a shave and I feel my face is slimmer. People are saying my face is slimmer, maybe I've dropped some fat, but how could I have on so many calories??? Admittedly I normally eat dirty as hell. Def looking better and slimmer. Surprised im not bloated as hell. Mixed emotions today, I just wanna be freaky huge, keep contemplating going on stupid doses for ever (obviously wont lol).

1600 5quorn fillets 250g wholegrain rice

18.00 30g whey 40g oats, 20mg dbol 10mg var, 2 sugar free enrgy drinks and sone kind of optimum nutrition preworkout

Shoulders mad pump, half way through did 30kg for 5 sets of 10 as a stationary clean and press, various other excercises. 8kg seated lateral raise. I've just started doing shoulders after literally 10years, started off light, normally don't do as always end up heavy and injured but its been 4 workouts now and its going good ????.

19.30 - 40g whey

2230- 4 Quorn fillets 250g brown rice, a fair bit of evoo. Cant be ****d eating

Felt sickly didn't want anymore food/protein but forced a last one

02.00 - 40g nutrisport

Everyday I have 2-4g vit c and 2-4000iu vit d, kinda goes without saying


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 16

Def having a day or 2 off now. Been going 6 days straight and lower back is tense. Might go in today just to hit the sauna. Also think im not gonna have any whey today, just proper unprocessed food..... Sooooo tempted to cook chicken in Nandos sauce maybe even have it in brown wraps, but that would go against my no flavour theory.... Such a predicament fml

94kg this morning with my hoodie and shorts before any water. Used to be like 92 in mornings. Anyway, not gonna look in the mirror or weigh myself for 2 weeks now. Might even go lower carb, fasted cardio and a bit of clen. Rather drop fat off now than when I get off cycle, only makes sense. Esp considering I felt I was dropping fat until today where I feel im putting fat on..... This is most probably because I've added in oats to every shake im having, probably more than I need.

Omg thought the house was empty so im singing away, the house wasn't empty......awkwarddddd... Esp considering im a proper grunt, wouldn't expect me to be singing like lol

Had a couple spoons of almond butter.

20.00 - 500g chicken 5 wholemeal wraps with peppers onions and Nandos sauce.

Jabbed 210mgc prop at 4, had my dbol var and prob, slightly later than usual but done. Also had my 0.5mg adex and 250iu adex at the usual 2300


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 17

12.00 - 2 spoons almond butter

13.30 - 2 chicken wraps brown wrap. Approx 200g chicken.

14.00 - 20mg dbol 25mg proviron

16.00 - 1 small spoon almond butter

Lower back still a bit tight, might have today off the gym as well. Secondly...flavoured food = big no no. Immediately feel I crave other food. Will have flavoured mince with pasta and cheese today then im back to bland again.

17.30 - 1 chicken wrap with approx 200g chicken some pepper and onion.

19.00 - no idea why, I thought I should have a banana and 2 apples for potassium and other vitamins :| .... Feel bloated as hell. 20mg dbol 10mg var

Just cooked 300g dry brown pasta 450g lamb mince and will smash cheese on it.... Its full of herbs and spices and prob salt. Oh well, that's my "cheat meals" done. Might be a few meals before I finish this lot though. Cant wait for gym tomorrow night. Been having lots of water today, yesterday I let myself down on that side of things. Face looks less bloated than when not on gear  .... Hopefully that stays lol. Lower back feels tad bit painfull when bent over for a min or 2, which made fitting them door handles annoying as ****.

Also decided to weigh my portions and be a bit more strict with diet. The breaking I period is over now lol. Just weighed oats, I think "50g oats" was more like 75-100g sometimes more lol....

20.20 - had some of that pasta mince and cheese, 60gram cheese **** knows about the rest. 50g protein,60g carb 50g fat as a guess. Def around 1000cal. Feel sick. Cheese was too fatty. Unfortunately I've had my mam make me a tonne of this, so tomorrow ill try finish it all then I can go back to bland. Cant wait. Oh also the mince has a tonne of spinach in it and was cooked in evoo


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 18

Unexpected start to the day, off to Cheshire oaks.

09.30 - 20mg dbol 25mg prov

09.40 - 75g oats 60g whey. Purely cos im starving

15. 00 - 30g whey

16.00 - double chicken burger, not cool, felt horrible... **** it its my only cheat for this cycle now.

17.00 - red bull sugary

18.00 - 2 red bulls with preworkout 2 scoops 1 recommended. Had 6gram taurine.... Or so

Gym, best workout ever this cycle. Did chest, 60/80/100/120/130 14/10/6/1/1 but needed some assistance so a fail on that, but a good fail. Fixed my form this week, so 1rm is upto 125kg. Did 1 set incline dumbells 38kg for 8 but elbow wasnt being good and was too heavy lol so left it.Did 5*5 close grip 80kg did 4 on last set. Kickbacks 10*3 8kg, some rope presses max 35 for 10, don't rest much on these. Pump was mad. Not sure it was preworkout/sugar/gear, but was good.

Not looking in the morrow wont work, feel I've gained bloat due to eating salt etc. Bland tomorrow now.

20.00 - 40g whey 50g oats. 20mg dbol 10mg var

21.30 - 40g whey 50g oats

Let myself down on water today maybe 1-2 litre at most. Def feel my face has gone bloaty, was red as **** at gym today maybe preworkout not sure. Cant wait to get all the salt out tomorrow.

Jabbed my prop 2ml app bit late 00.00, left delt as chest was cramping for right.

Also my ***** tennis elbows been playing up last couple days since shoulders, today its getting obstructive, gonna ice it now hopefully ittl **** off. Also not maxing again anytime soon, need to 10 rep and gain mass. Was training partner wanting to test me, unfortunately he damaged his rotator cuff today so he wont be doing much.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Last night at 00.00 - had 4egg whites, 40g nutrisport

Day 19

Woke up went sauna and steam room for approx 15min

14.00 - 20mg dbol, 25mg proviron

14.30 - 40g whey 50g oats. 2 small spoons full of almond butter.

Using my counting thing to make sure im having more than 5litres of water. Just had 2000iu vitd 3g vit c.

Gonna sit down on my laptop and plan out the rest of the cycle and afterward plan with my goals as im not certain at the moment. Also ned to start looking for grad jobs right now. Been graduated 4 months or so. Hopefully if I find a grad scheme starting in summer im gonna go travelling, would love that. Lets see, ill plan it out now and update ????

16.30 - 50g oats 40g whey ( when I say 40g its 2scoops so 50g but I put it as 40g whey as it prob has 40g protein)

Anyway, just realised that oats are all starch... What a fail my life is haha, I said id have no starch cos someone mentioned it adds bloat. I seem to be not bloated but ill look it up lol

16.30 - 50g whey 75g oats

workout times ****ed up, training partner cancelled

18.30 - 30g whey, 20g oats 20mg dbol 10mg var. 5+gram taurine 2 sugarfree energy drinks... was supposed to stop these but lost my gym belt and chalk so thoughtid get a bit of aggression. looked for the belt for an hour and then gave up

ended up having another 5g taurine to ensure no back pumps as the first lot may have worn off

20.00- workout. basically was in a rage, got even more angry due to some dude in the gym was also wired, had my headphones in-

50kg - 5 rep too light 100kg- 10rep too light 130kg- 5 rep easy.. 150kg - 5 rep....up until this poing i didnt rest at all

180kg - 1 rep, **** easy but grip gave out, near top, didnt have chalk or strap grr

150kg- went for 5 sets of 5. first five done... second five with a break of a second between each rep. 3rd set 3 reps then did the remaining 12 reps 1-2 at a time with a few second break grip wasnt having it.

tbh i was fuming hence just doing it, needed to get rid of the anger. also back pumps were unbearable otherwise 5*5 was easy. ripped a small chunk out of my hand on the last couple of reps, shin grazed a bit. couldnt stand near the end due to the back pumps, very painfull and quite an intense session. finished in approx 20-30mins.

2100 - 50g whey 75g oats

2200 - 5 quorn fillets 150g brown rice

think my bad knee is feeling tight. last couple of days ive been annoyed by many people. anyway dont think ill be posting in the normal threads section for a while as the forum isnt what it used to be, too many people fishing for likes/taking the ****. im doing this journal for my own benifit to read back how i felt emotionally and physically hence so much detail, its almost like my own diary

gotta say did have pure rage today when i coudnt find the belt, very wierd, maybe it was the fact than normally after my dbol etc i go in gym and work it off. started a thread an apparently i overeacted to a guy not giving me a straight answer as to how long he will be.

anyway, gears definately 100% full on now, stength is going up mad. feel so full and sore that session was a bit of a killer. actually didnt even look around at the gym, only thing i saw was the bar. if i had a belt 190-200kg would hav happened easy.

also the ice last night 10on10off twice really helped the elbow, will do that more often

00.30 4 eggs 2 yellows 50g nutrisport.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 20

11.00 - 40g whey 50g oats

13.30 - 40g whey 50g oats, some almond butter

15.15 - sugar free energy drink

Gym - back and bis. Pullups 10/6/4 so better even though im a bit heavier. Rows 60kg 10*10. Forearms were still shagged from deads even 60kg felt somewhat heavy. Did a fe pullovers dumbell rows and slow bicep work on approx 10jg, bis have gone much stronger.

After this the rest of the week was a **** up. Post workout was late for a flight, got my flight ..... Barely

Diet ****ed at this point as im staying as a guest at someone's house

2100 - 2chicken drumsticks, 1 chicken breast, 2 chicken kebabs, rice... All flavoured. Then had some ras malai.

No water all day basically.

Also got my gear but was so late I couldn't jab it. Jabbed 250iu hch as there was some nut shrinkage, also had 0.5mg adex. But couldn't take sharps on plane and didn't even bother taking my orals


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 21 -

Was still away. Woke up

13.00 - decent sized chicken wrap from a takeaway, grilled but still full of oil and tandoori masala.

13.30 - another wrap from another takeaway, again decent sized. Maybe 200g chicken. A diet coke

15.00 - found a gnc so a cnp flapjack and a small protein bar 20g prot 18g carb.

20.00 - one big chicken thigh, 1 salmon fillet, 1 chicken kebab with rice. Then one chapatti with maybe 150g of chicken curry... Was nice tbf. But ****ed off I had to break the diet.

Then had 1 small sweet called "baklawa".

Again, **** all water, maybe a litre or so, dehydrated as hell. Never going away again


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 22

Going back home tonight.

13.00 - 2 small protein bars, 1phd protein cookie

15.00 - 3 slices of the shortest pizza I've had, daily small slices.

19.00 - 2 small protein bars.

21.00 - small orange juice on flight

23 00 - was on the verge of getting a takeaway, but not worth it. 40g whey shakes, didn't taste nice cos my taste buds have been bombarded ????

02.00 gave in and had a plate of fruit, so 1apple 1banana 1kiwi 1peach 1sharon fruit

**** my life. Had about a litre at most


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 23

Got plenty of water in. Tbh not had any anabolics for a few days, feel ok but not motivated ie last night I put off the jab till today, also got out of bed at like 4pm.

Anyway

50g oats 40g whey

Then had another 4- 40g whey

And had maybe 125g almond butter spread out throughout the day in 6 servings. Tryna speed my metabolism back up.

Not gonna have the dbol for a few days purely because im going smashing this bird on Friday and she's a virgin ao the last thing I wanna do is be crippled with back pumps. Also feel I've dropped weight, feel smaller and less swole. Maybe dropped a bit of water maybe in my head I dunno. Also upping proviron dose as sex drive pretty low, still existant but bot rapist atm.

1930 - 50mg proviron. 200mg 1cp1ap right glute. A bit further across than I normally would. A lot maybe 0.3-0.8ml came back out. Site went itchy bloody and later a slight bump. I'm guessing bad form and its between fat and muscle. Oh well.

And hour later sex drive was up fapped 3times in a row.

Also got back on my vit d and vitc since last night


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 24

Finally updated the last 3 days, feel im back on track now, just need plenty of water and good food and to work out so I feel less full of horrible food/bloated.

Monday 20th, just looks in mirror def look slimmer, maybe some bloat dropped. Weighed myself fasted 92.5kg. So im glad I've dropped the dbol as it would have been a big shok me thinking im sooo swole and then a week later it all being gone.

12.30 - 25mg proviron, 3vit c 1 vit d. 2 small spoons almond butter 1litre water. Got my brown rice on cook, cant wait to have that

13.45 - 5 Quorn fillets 150g brown rice.

If I tense my right glute there's no pain, but its a bit tender when I touch. Damn, still a tiny lump of oil there.

Also noticed this the last 5 jabs, fat has reduced significantly, when I jab hcg into my belly, at the start there was a lot of fat ie I could comfortably put the whole slin pin in, but now I feel I might hit my abdominal wall lol so only partly put it in, tho all of it will still fit

16.00 30g whey

17.00 100 chicken 80g brown rice, couldn't stomache anymore. Rice was still wet, tasted like water. No idea how people eat chicken and rice, its rank. Might just start having it in a wholemeal wrap, soooo much easier and can eat 10times as much, happily

40g whey 50g oats, 2sugarfree energy drinks.

Worked out an hour later, chest workout. 60/80/100/80/80/80/80 10/8/6/8/6/15/9 did some tricep work on cables, really concentrated. Incline press 50/70/70/50 10/10/8/8 form was just off and my left shoulder felt painfull throughout so I left it at that. Kickbacks 3*10 at 8kg but I go real slow and pause/flick at the top. Also did lots of slow work maybe 14-18kg dumbells on an incline press dead slow. Thing im gonna go dumbells next week, also need a sports massage and more stretching. Shoulder getting too tight.

After workout was locked out me house.

20.00 - 40g whey

22.00 - double chicken burger was **** so went somewhere else

23.00 - double chicken burger with hash brown and egg.

01.00 - protein cake with whey banana and oats , maybe 25g protein


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 25

08.30 - 40g whey, 25mg proviron

10.00 - 2spoons almond butter

12.00 - 40g whey 50g oats

15.30 - 100g brown rice 100g chicken

Jabbed 200mg prop 1tlic1ap3ml

16.30 - 80g brown rice, 50g chicken, 40g whey 50g oats

18.00 - 30g whey 25mg proviron, 1 sugar free energy drink and maybe 6g taurine

18.15 - legs, 60kg 7 sets of 10reps slow, fairly wide. For first 5. Pulled legs closer did 2 sets of 15reps and last of 10 reps. So 100reps. Was ****ed so left it at that. Gonna do legs twice or more a week. Physio said I have a long way to go if I want to live normally. At least its strong enough to avoid the sharp pain I used to get either doing deep squats or walking up stairs. All squats were done to a v deep pause.

19.30 - 40g whey

Also on way back from gym was turning left on a sharp bend an people generally cross but don't look at lights I think there's no busser thing. I went through an amber but pretty slow, now I seen 2 guys crossing and slowed and they ran across, then I saw something lower down as I someone was bending (maybe at 7-10mph) so I was like wtf saw it was a young girl maybe mid 20s I think arab and she was in a wheelchair and obviously pulled a bit away and looked terrified. Luckily I was slow and hesitant enough to stop immediately, but **** me I felt sooooooo bad. The look on her face :/. I still feel really bad now, for 15mins I kept thinking I should drive up and find her and apologise (but nowadays you do that and someone assumes you're a rapist). Horrible, and I feel so bad, especially for her, I remember when I was on crutches, after 2 long days walking about I actually came home exhausted and cried ( I rarely cry) and wasn't on Oct or anything, the look on her face said a million things. Really feel bad but cant make up for it. Gonna be uber careful on these dark raing nights from now on, she was all black, luckily the shine on her wheels caught my eye. Anyway I best go eat some protein and def need to find nice brown rice, tescos genuinely tastes like ****. Also started and wil continue to dose some vit d after workout with shake. Used to have milk for that but there was a 10year study showing milk turns on cancer cell development when protein is in excess ( the only conclusive aextensive food study, documentaries called "milk" if anyone's reading this).

Anyway hcg 250iu 0.5mg adex later on tonight.

21.40 - 250g brown rice 200g chickken was grilled but fried it in a tbsp of coconut oil.

**** me just had some proper tilda rice, best thing ever, I could eat this all day, the stuff I cooked wasn't rice it was more like horrible beans xlumped together no wonder I haven't been eating much. Will switch to a decent brown basmati and if not these ready tilda oacks, but dur to no job its a bit deer. Lets see its not that much of a big deal. Also I think im having waaayy too much fat in the diet. Will review macros from now on to make sire on numbers

Ok just realise I need to do my 10day review. Will tomorrow as im absolutely ruined tonight, for once 

01.30- 40g whey


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 26

No sleep till like 6am (crap sleep). Got me bed 9am till 13.30pm

Anyway had an appointment at the bank for 2, rushed here, now its half 2 im still sat here. Bitch called me in to review my graduate account. **** it im off at the end of this message if no one turns up. Stupid mother ****ers, if they call me back they're getting ****ing flamed.

1430 - nutrisport snall protein bar, maybe 20g prot 20g car, tried then ****ty protein bars paleo and all that from the pound shop, got like 4 prob ate a total of 1.5 taste like **** all of them binned. Maybe 30g protein 30g carbs. Then had some reduced sugar choc oat biscuits 7g sugar in all 4, 24g carbs overall I think. Really nice. So 50g protein 75g carbs and prob 15g fat I guess. 25mg prov

15.30 200g brown rice, 75% of an avacado with a bit of chilli and salt in it and half a tin of tuna.... Tiny pinch of salt, not my doing lol ffs

17.45 - 50g oats 40g whey 5-10g taurine, sugar free energy drink. 50mg prov

Today I feel a bit of a sore throat and maybe cold like symptoms coming on, not sure if its cos I missed the jabs for a couple days initially I thought throat was from struggling on squats. Maybe it was just sleeping on the sofa.

Gym, went in felt a bit weak and lethargic/ill.

Pullups- 10/5 quit that cba. Did some leaning rows on the trx - quit cos I feel sharp pain in my left shoulder, also the cables were odd length. Rows 60kg 10*5 80kg 10/10 easy so did a set of 20 reps... Def some strength gain there then did another 10. Very slow bicep work, straight and hammer curls 10-mostly 10 with flawless form and meybe 10second reps including pause at top. Dumbell rows, sets of 20 with an easy 14kg combining low and high rowing. Most things im doing now are light but controlled with pauses at top.. But the main set is similar to gvt and the 20 rep set on rows there were no pauses and I didn't drop to a dead hang, which I normally do on rows. An average session today not the best but I saw a vein on my right bicep, so you could say things are getting pretty serious now.

Post gym

50g whey 50g oats

A double and single chicken burger 1 hash brown.... Don't ask I just felt a bit demotivated with the twinge in my shoulder coming back. Might change a few things to accommodate this :|


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Lol


----------



## sebdiz (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey man detailed info on your cycle.. I'm running the same lab.. Got it off email source.. I'm not too certain on this lab tho cause I also have been running the dbol for 3 weeks and it's suppose to fill u up fast.. What's up take on it? Could it be underdosed? Bunk? I'm on week 3 of test e.. I've noticed a harder look but that's really it.. Not a lot of weight gain.. Some aggression here an there


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

sebdiz said:


> Hey man detailed info on your cycle.. I'm running the same lab.. Got it off email source.. I'm not too certain on this lab tho cause I also have been running the dbol for 3 weeks and it's suppose to fill u up fast.. What's up take on it? Could it be underdosed? Bunk? I'm on week 3 of test e.. I've noticed a harder look but that's really it.. Not a lot of weight gain.. Some aggression here an there


I've never run dbol before so cant really compare it to anything, I expected to balloon but didn't due to good diet. Seen lots of reviews for their dbol and its supposed to be v good. Person all i think its decent, I felt some things immediately and I've gained a fair bit if strength.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 27 - Thursday - cant remember, did jab 300mg prop and had 100mg prov to up my sex drive, getting laid Friday. Had clean brown rice avacados... Again with salt

Day 28 - Friday - woke up with a banging headache, slept 6 hours had to wait for someone 8-9. Then slept till 12. brown rice avacados and a fair bit of almond butter maybe 100g spaced out. 19.00 had 2 noble labs supermans.

22.00 - head was banging, eyes painfull, maybe too much test yday. had a Nandos with one side of rice and a butterfly chicken

02.00 had a kamagra jelly

04.00 had a d hacks cialis.

07.00 had some pineappl and half a litre orange juice.

Day 29 - Saturday - 10.30 - 500ml orange juice

15.00 - chicken wrap, decent.

17.00 started drinking, spirits with diet pop. Had 5mince pies

20.00 - had maybe 35cl upto this point tryna not have too much as needed to drive early next day, cant handle hangovers anymore. Had maybe 400g chicken with cheese and chips (parmo, ****ing lush)

00.00 had maybe another 35cl. Finished off the parmo, still not ****ed, just felt tired and banging head.

Went out maybe 7-8 doubles and maybe 4litres of water to avoid hangover. Started getting ****ed, left as was ****.

05.00 had a crappy 10" pizza

Day 30 - Sunday - yep wasn't feeling the best, had 3 small kfc wraps over the space of 12-1600.

Wnet to some other birds house as the girl last might was shyte. Maybe 19.00 - had a full parmo chicken and chese with some chips and a mince pie.

21.00 got home had a milkshake.

Bad heache and back pains

Day 31 - Monday - again headache and back pains.woke up, had lots of water, had flavoured rice and chciken

Didn't eat much all day. 20.00. Had two big burgers with nachos and hash browns in and a 7" pizza along with two mini brownie ice cream things from bk. Again horrible headache, went to bed, assuming blood sugars hig

Day 32 - Tuesday - nothing healthy, felt like ****, mad food cravings, not been gym in days, back pain is now severe.. Checked blood sugar after a bit of food maybe 1 hour after and it came up

Day 33 - today . Ok so I've researched... also checked blood sugar after meal was 5.1 so thats good. apparently back pain can result from suddenly reintroducing sugar to diet or withdrawal of aspartame etc, i did have swolen eyes severe head and back pain so maybe it was that... or the fact i slept on a ****ty bed and had waayy too much viagra. but in all fairnedd i had zero sugar for like 3 weeks, which for me is a massive deal


----------



## sebdiz (Oct 22, 2014)

Hope all gets better with us back


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day39

Back pain was resolved with stretching. I've put this off long enough, so ill continue updating with a gap. Have been eating rubbish since, did a chest session, high rep leg session and today a back session, also a couple of cardio sessions. Been eating total crap, drank on Saturday as it was my birthday, takes me too long to recover from drink hence the **** diet, diets been **** today as well. Discontinued the proviron and dbol been jabbing 140-150mg prop eod ao that's great, did get some stabbing pain in nips after missing adex and drinking so had nolvadex a couple times along with an increased adex dose once, slowly getting back to a steady state, just the back pain, leg pain and shoulder pain along with the doc telling me knee surgery isn't the best option and the fact I will probably get arthiritis at a young age due to how my knees and grooves are.... ****ing great.

Anyway, back session good news substantially stronger...

Bar rows 40/60/80/100/100/100/120/100kg 20/10/10/10/10/10/10/5/10 easy, needed wrist straps last set I did mega slow with pauses, after did di some pulldowns and lots of seated rows slow mo and some slow bicep work...

Also the other day I was doing shoulders and my left front delt is overactive leading to me having to quit as all the stress was going on the rotator cuff so I finished doing biceps and I had a nerve pain across my left forearm... Today I felt that pain when curling between my last two fingers.also the last couple days I feel pain on left delt and trap, more of an ache..... Ffs. Def more strentching and less chest work. Also on sat my ****ing bad leg twisted after the leg session once I had a few drinks and went out, almost dislocated.... Was sore hence me staying off the gym a couple days..... No idea how phsio thinks I can get so much strength in my left leg without gear..... The muscle wasteage combined with the ligament tear is a ****ing nightmare, I wish I can fix it and one day be able to run...... Haven't run for maybe 10 years now due to several knee problems. Anyway ill continue updating this as it keeps me on the straight and narrow, also im ditching my training buddy, he's just a bag of negativity and constantly attempts to put me down so I don't need it. Also seems I've gained a tonne of weight, not been taking my vitamins either.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Also the leg workout on Saturday was leg extension 5 sets 20 reps worked up to 50kg... Have to be careful withmy bad knee, shouldnt be doing these as they're an open kinetic chain.

Leg press 50kg 80/80/70/40/50 training partner put me off on 4th set whinging stupid ****. Anyway did some front squats maybe 45kg 3 sets 6 reps was too tough to do more without almost dislocating me knee again. Also did two sets lunges 10 reps in one place one leg at a time as they're also bad for my leg to an extent. All in all good, if i can get this leg press to 100 kg my knee will be in good nick.... Also range of notion was only to maybe 90 deg angle normally I come all the way down... Also these were very slow controlled reps, burned like ****, could have been much easier if I did them fast


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 40.

Diet rubbish but not too excessive. Did chest, incline dumbells, 28/28/28/34 20/20/20/12 erm some tricep work, the main focus was flyes properly with arms bent, erm incline bench 50kg 5 sets of 10, then 40kg 10 10s.

Day 41

brown rice and Quorn maybe 12pm, had a bad headache, eventually gave in and had a few slices pizza 10pm.

Day 42.

Diet ****, toast etc and a couple burgers at night. Did legs on hammer strength only 20kg but felt heavy, 4 sets 20 reps. Leg press, much stronger this week, still did same weigh but used a lot more range maybe double. 50/50/50/50/100kg 80/80/80/100/40, tried a couple front squats with bar maybe 15 reps but bad knee hurt so left it.

Day 43----- edit checked my spreadsheet its day 45. ****ed up somwhere but well continue as day 45

Today. Did back again, again much stronger. Did some lat pullovers on machine as normally bis tire first 3*12 easy weight just trying to really isolate. Bar rows 70/70/100/120/130 12/12/10/10/6 to be honest with myself, I was a bit too high, more of a trap than alat excercise. Gonna reduce weight just wanted to see I could. Did lots of rows, some biceps etc then deads... 70/100/150/180/150 5/3/4/fail/5 more bis then did a few sets deads to shin 70 3 sets 10-15 did some traps with that and static holds etc. Was there way too long maybe 2 hours, some hyper extensions and earlier did close grip pulldowns....

Pre workout had 25mg prov 20mg dbol 10mg var 30mg ephedrine 200mg caffeine and an energy drink.

Diet today

13.00- 50g whey 50g oats 1 spoon almond butter

15.00 - preworkout tablets^^ and 20g whey and 2g taurine.

18.00 - 50g whey 50g oats 1 sp almond butter

Gotta say feeling a bit dizzy, also started taking my vit d and c again, weighed myself in the gym. 96.2 was 91.8 at the start I think..... Stayed at that during good diet, I guess i dropped fat simultaneously but since eating crap I've gained weight and strength so prob water and fat. Diet will be on point from now on, cardio every morning and will drag the cycle out another 3 weeks or so, will add in the dball var and prov just to finish it

19.30 - half a fillet salmon 100g rice veg

20.30 - half a salmon fillet 100g rice veg... Was full of fat, supposed to be one meal but the eph has obviously killed appetite, which I don't mind

22.30 - 30g whey

01.00 - 30g whey


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 46

11.15- 50g whey 50g oats. Eph caffeine

15.30- 50g oats 50g whey. Eph caffeine

Was supposed to do cardio, mate dragged me shopping out of town waste of day.

18.00 - stupidly had chips Donner and a chicken burger with half the bun. Fml. Not having anything else today will have proper eph caffeine aspirin and yohimbine tomorrow on.

Will just have lots of water today I guess


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

day 47

12.50 - black coffee 1tbsp. 30/200/150 eca. and one tablet yohimbine i think only 2.5mg or summat, mate told me to have 4 a day but will have 2 as i only have 28 for 2 weeks.

14.10 - gym, cardio, steady state cardio 400cal 140hr 50 mins includig a cool down, tbh i had to calm down to keep heart rate down, eph had me hyper, not had it in a while. (delayed)

15.40 - 2 teasp almond butter, 30g whey

16.00 - 100g brown rice 100g quorn and some veg (appetite totally killed by eph)

Jabbed 140mg test left delt- feel the gains are coming on me keeping at this dose and satying stable. 20mg dbol

18.10 - 100g brown rice 100g quorn and veg. bot in 2 tbsp coconut oil.

19.20 - 25g whey 15g oats (again delayed for gym) 2g taurine. 20mg dbol,10mg var, 25mg prov

20.00 - 25g whey 10g oats 2g taurine

Gym, chest. 60/90/110/130kg 7/6/3/1 (wanted to test a max) fairly easy, didnt bother with a 140, shoulders are too inflexible, i feel it on the way down esp at bottom. close grip 80kg 5x5 first time i managed all of them, stopped at every rep on bottom but did last set fast as i had no spotter lol. 14kg incline flyes, again feeling pain in shoulders, jabbing delts didnt help, delts are overactive reducing stress on chest.

Kickbacks, stict paralell to ground 8/10/12/12 all ten reps, feeling this on my right elbow tendon (normally left). then lots of cables, dip machine managed 10 reps on full machine... really hit the inner tris today so that was good, chest was ruined after the first two excercises, tried dumbell pullovers (after literally 10 years for chest) only did 20kg 3x10. tried decline (maybe after 5 years literally) 50kg did 5 reps was exhausted left.

22.00 30g whey. 0.5mg adex

22.40 - 250g quorn 150g brown rice, no flavour, in 2 tbsp evoo.

put myself at around 1500cal i think (rough guess). ill have 30g whey in a couple hours and leave it at that. if i stick to this i recon ill shift the flubber.

eca has me looking slimmer already (or the increased water intake). was supposed to have 2 but i woke too late today and felt one was enough, still wired off it tbh so might just do the one lets see.

water intake has also been good, libido is high, nuts are a bit small as ive been ****ing about with hcg. but all in all everythings going good, looking decent aswell, hopefully i can drop enough fat and will put up my before and after pics at the end 

00.30- 25g whey


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Just awake in bed, realised the 130 I got today, previously was 120, however that 120 was with form on point, leg drive, proper arch etc. Todays was average form and secondly I was pushing off a weakend and ruined back, back day was good, reckon if I let back recover and good form id have got 140 easy. But wont be maxing now, last thing I need is an injury.

Reviewing cycle so far, gains have been impressive, I've gained a lot of size and dropped fat, going off the numbers it don't look much but prior to the cycle my arms and training partners were same.... Mine are ****ing double now, should have measured, I normally do thoroughly, will do tomorrow.

Goals: I have 5 weeks remaining. Ideally drop to 90kg whilst increasing strength. Strength targets. Bench 100kg for 3 sets of 10. Pullups 20. Row 120kg for 3 sets of 10. Deads 160kg for 10 reps. Squats I dunno maybe 100kg for 5x5 or the leg press 100kg for 5x80 reps.

Primarily though weight loss is key, if im not dropping 1kg / week major adjustments/ extreme measure will be taken


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 48

Again late, secondly woke up late as I totally didn't get much sleep, maybe the yohimbine as eph alone has never kept me awake like this.

13.30 - ecay

14.00 - cardio x trainer 300cal 40mins, hr was 140-150... Need to slow down a bit lol

15.00 - 25g whey 25g oats 3spoons almond butter. 20mg dbol

18.00 - 30g whey.20mg dbol 25mg prov 10mg var

gym - shoulders. 10kg 10x10 lateral raise and bent over raise controlled. upright rows. done, low energy.

20.00 - 200g rice 150g quorn, tad vit of nandos sause

22.00 - a double chciken burger :/... (i blame training partner but my fault)

couldnt sleep till 3am, struggling to breath... i think ephy is doing that :/.... similar symptoms to reduced lung capacity once it wears off chest is tight as fcuk


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

day 49

12.00 - ecay and porrige in milk

18.00 - 3 fried fish fingers.. running late

18.30 - energy drink, d/v/p

legs - squats 60kg 10 rep. 100kg 5x5 really deep and pause.... this is a big deal for me, wasteage on right quad is still apparent but it was only a feww weeks ago 3 reps on this felt like my knee was gonna come back out. leg press (stupidly went all the way down) 100/150/200/250 10/10/10/5 left it at that.

20.00 30g whey

22.00 - ended up going akbars... again training partner was whinging about it and i gave in.... 100% not training wiht him again lol. prob had 1200 cal there

cant sleep till 4 am.... need to keep this clean and cardio daily to make it worht it :/


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

day 50

this is the third day i wake up after maybe 8h sleep feeling like death.. must be the yhimbine, ehy never had me this bad :/

12.30 - 2 plates pasta, chciken cheese bit of mash

17.00 - gym 35min x trainer 250cal

legs are sore, oddly the bottom half mainly, like the teardroo area, never had that before. squats were wide stance though :s.

18.00 - ended up at a family friends house, wouldnt take no for an answer so had 1 pizza slice, cup of tea with sugar and 2 small biscuits.

19.00 - fruit yoghurt granola..... cba sticking to diet strictly feel like absolute ****. no libido last 2-3 days.... either its the yohimbine or cos im not eating proper :/

22.00 30 g whey

01.30 - 30g whey

have work to do but cba... been feeling real crap today :/

also was 94.5 this morning, so dropping some weight. water intake has been good last few days.

noticed a pic from week 3...... i was actually "dry" compared to now, could see more difinition, now my arms are a bit bloaty :/


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 51..

Ecay, 30gwhey, 30g whey 20g oats.. Gym 330cal cardio... I few pullups according to app 10\5\4\4\4\5 or so

At night ended up cracking and eating EVERYTHING maybe 3000cal


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day52

Lobidos back. Family birthday today so eating **** later.

15.00 4 toast with butter. 20mg dball

17.00 maybe 600cal worth of fries. D\v\p

1800 - 20g whey 8g taurine sugary energy drink.

Back- rows 70/100/100/120/120/100 15/10/10/5/4/3 back pukped too much, did em all slow and controlled. But the 120s are more like yates rows tho. Pullups, 4 forearms felt like they're gonna snap... Switched to reversed rows on trx ropes. Some pulldowns 35kg varying grips really isolating upper back muscles . Bicep curls 10kg few sets slow wi th pauses. Was rushing had to leave, secondly forearms and back still sore and weak from yday.

30g whey

3slices pizza, **** tonne of cake maybe 3 slices.... Not too bad.

Noticed in gym today I've got a **** load of spots on my rear delts... Disgusting, never get these. Must be the yohimbine..... Though I was dropping fat im dropping the ecay, felt like hell the last few days I hate it.

Feel like crying today, small things depressing me along with the fact im procrastinating and really need to gtfo and get a job.

Gonna try reset my sleeping patter today, prob not helped me sleeping at 5am and waking at 3pm last few day, eca ****ed my breathing up deff binning that ****. Gonna start strict keto tomorrow, pretty happy with how im looking now actually. Just shame I felt a bit depressed today, will fix that tomorrow. Gonna start updating this in real time, keeps me more emotionally stable to have a point of call.

Also noticed the last couple of weeks or so, anxiety has increased and self confidence is none existant compared to what it was a few months back, not sure if this is because ik back in a setting where all the people limit me and expect me to behave like a retard...... Cant even wear nice clothes or do my hair or anything without mates hating the way I am etc. Cant wait to get a job and move asap. Also noticed im almost scared of social confrontations wth... Not cool


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 53

12.30.Woke up.... Ate lots of cake :|. Maybe 1000cal worth. 20mg dbol

15.30- footlong chicken tikka.

17.00 dbol var prov. Sugar free energy drink and black coffee

Gym... Did a full body workout to deplete some calories, keto tomorrow.

Bench - 70/90/90 10/10/10.

Squat - (knee killing so stayed light) 40kg 3x10.... Did these with a really close stance and really slow and deep also didn't lockout, was still a bit light but felt lethargic today.

Clean and press - 40kg 3X10.... Left elbow inflamed tendon so hurting and arm taking wrong motion.... Ice tonight

Deads - (back wrecked from yday) - 100kg 3x10... Pretty much stiff leg deads.... Knee very painful

Few shoulder raises with 10kg. Left elbow hurting and back pump hurrrendous. Did some decline sit-ups.

Forearms keep feeling like they're gonna snap lol

20.00 - double chicken burger ffs.

Noticed my muscles are all wrecked and not recovered from previous session inc chest... Must be because of the fact I've been having very little protein or whey.... Also water consumption fairly poor today.

Discontinued ecay. Jabbed 140mg prop left glute, 250iu hcg and 0.5mg adex. So that's all good. Ended up getting a burger due to training partner so I've told him today I wont be training with him for a while.

00.15... 50g whey.... 5profiteroles 2tiny macaroons and a spoon of cake... 3glass water... Don't even ask.. Was gonna sleep family force fed me 1 had the rest myself ????


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 54

**** diet. Rest day

Day55

**** diet... Went gym doing chest, elbow still dodgy.

Incline dbell- 26 for 10 obviously easy but left shoulder felt dodgy, it did very slightly the other day on chest I assumed cos I didn't warm up my rotators so I did. Flat bench did a few sets 38kg 15 reps easy but there was nothing heavier in gym... Did 38 on incline shoulder wrecks..... Had to cut session short cant even do triceps that's how bad shoulder is.

I think something happens doing the clean and presses. I was doing the real fast as the Olympic lifters do.... Elbow, front delt and even trap I think hurts, maybe a nerve or so but I've had this shoulder pain before 100% end of tge road for me.

Contemplating running 1-1.4ml prop eod for the 21 days I have left and cut hard before coming off, as if I come off and do it ill lose all muscle. Might just bin the dbol and var as its pointless me having I I not lifting.... Gutted.

Jabbed... Right quad..hit a nerve... Left quad hit a nerve... Back to right quad... Done!!!... First time I've ever withdrawn the needle tbf


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 56

Keto,around 1000cal.

Fasted cardio -500cal

Evening cardio -300cal

Day 57

Fasted cardio 400cal

Again keto 1000-1500 cal

Day 58

Keto maybe 1500cal at most.

Deads- 150kg 5x5 absolute **** easy 160nex week then im going 4x4 3x3 etc working up a bit. Knee painfull so pulling with back mostly. Sticking to the test just doing keto and cardio along with the odd deads or squats. Actually looking good, will def put pics up soon, almost transformed myself hopefully I stick to keto now.... If I didn't **** up half the cycle by going off diet would have looked much better.

Went suit shopping today.... Realised how much size I've gained :/ nothing fits

Also, noticed I have low libido the last 5days or so. I'm guessing the lowered test dose and same adex dose has dropped est too low so I've dropped adex to 0.3mg eod since yday, might do e3d if things don't change, no longer feel like a rapist


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Cant remember when I updated but did keto untill Monday night... Graduated so had a meal at the indian. Before this been sticking to 13-1600 cal on my fitness pal. Best thing ever.

Monday 24....

Maybe 3000cal also had 2 noble labs supermans and like 150mg proviron. Libidos low as fk not sure why, did lower adex dose to 0.33mg ish eod.... Nips had stabbing pains.... On 1.4ml prop.

Tues all out cheat.... 7000cal I think

Weds.... Cheat 3500cal

Thurs.... Maybe 5000 cal today, was too hungry and tired to keto.

Did deads today. 160kg 5X5...... Was way too easy, will do 170 next time I guess....still no belt, as I lost it. I remember a few years back 170 was my 1rm with a belt and was stuck on it for months haha.... Reallly felt it on the lats on the last set so that felt really good.... Been using wrist straps for weeks now.... Dirty habit I need to drop

So yeah sex drive has been low for a couple weeks now.... Even on the cialis and viagra cock was staying hard like it was a month ago.... Banged for about 10-15mins and it was losing harndess.... Also me being on the bottom meant it was soft within a min.... That day I prob had 4 hours sleep and had been awake 20hr at that point. Bit annoyed about that but oh well... Also sugar absolutely kills my sex drive... Last time I did no carbs...m so this is my note made for next time I get laid.

Also drank approx 7 doubles Tues night but had to stop as I was driving 7am so couldn't be rough. Also on a side nite my abs are ****ing ruined from smashing that bird Monday night.... Like really really bad, best core work I've done in ages.... Need to condition Dem abs, was never liek this before so that may have affected my dead. Some dude showed me a youtube killer conditioning workout so ill follow that and report back. Missed Mondays hcg so had about 700iu last night


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for following my journal @BettySwallocks haha much love bruh, nohomo. You're like tthat one car that's drives through and empty desert and it gives me hope that there are others about lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Ragingagain said:


> Thanks for following my journal @BettySwallocks haha much love bruh, nohomo. You're like tthat one car that's drives through and empty desert and it gives me hope that there are others about lol


haha Tuesdays 7000cal day sounds hardcore, how in the hell did you manage to get that in you? lard shakes lol

Don't worry pal, even though im not vocal i'm still here lurking.

Watching.

Waiting.

h34r:


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> haha Tuesdays 7000cal day sounds hardcore, how in the hell did you manage to get that in you? lard shakes lol
> 
> Don't worry pal, even though im not vocal i'm still here lurking.
> 
> ...


Pmsl it was all junk.... Id like your post nut tapatalks a **** haha.

Liked


----------

